# Haunted Radio (05/02/18)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on R. Lee Ermey, Harry Anderson, Stranger Things, Monster Vision, Tremors, Ash vs Evil Dead, Stephen King, Pet Sematary, Annabelle, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, and more!!

Then, we review the film, 'Hellraiser: Judgment' and then the Freak returns with another bone chilling tale. All of this and much more on the May 2 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

